# Oh Dudley! - chainsaw massacre!!



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Ok - not quite as bad as the title suggests! but I left Dudley laying on a towel in our hall after a good walk and doggy play session this morn (note the wet legs!). I was outside cleaning the chickens when I came in to see this... It was only after grabbing the photo on my way to him that I realised he had been shredding the packaging off my husbands new chainsaw chain!! there are obviously sharp teeth on that so I'm presuming Dudley left that alone. Luckily he had left the envelope with my car tax disc in totally untouched! think I'm going to have to get a post basket thing or remember to put him in his crate if the post hasn't already arrived!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh dear! WHAT A GULITY FACE! Ha ha so funny.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I dont think Dudley ripped the post at all, it just arrived like that, blame the postman lol .. .. yeah right


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Its just a post Christmas thing he obviously thought it was another present


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Oh Dudley......such a guilty look. Bet if he could talk he would deny it. Lol


----------



## benson (Apr 18, 2012)

Great photo, I have to beat Benson to the post too,


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh Dudley!! I agree that is one guilty, but very cute looking pooch!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Rumbled... At least he appears to have a conscience!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Rumbled... At least he appears to have a conscience!


it is rare that he shows any! (or guilt), I have to say his tail was still wagging!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Woops!! At least it wasn't something edible!! He is looking so cute in that photo though!!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Dudley you are gorgeous!......even when naughty! x


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

LOL! He really looks like he knows he's done wrong.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Ooops he's done a Dudley again!!!! Lol hope it wasn't anything too important x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

Sorry Dudley but you look one guilty poo!!!! lol


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

JasperBlack said:


> Ooops he's done a Dudley again!!!! Lol hope it wasn't anything too important x
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


just the packaging from a new chainsaw chain - so lucky he didn't touch the car tax disc which was also there, as I did it late by phone and have been desperately waiting for it! (chain looks untouched as well!).


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Wow how lucky was that! Little monkey!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh Dudley .... You would get away with a whole manner of things here if you looked at me with those eyes 

xxx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Oops, I guess he thoroughly enjoyed himself 

Can you imagine if he had got his teeth into the tax disc, you'd have to put a not in the car window "Sorry I did buy a tax disc....but the dog ate it" Bit like kids and homework


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

'It has been Dudleyed' could be an expression for anything that is no longer as it was before!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

He is too cute. I am sure that has saved him many times!!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Ha Ha . . . look at that face!!! I hope the instructions for installation were not printed on the package!!


----------

